# Will WD "Green" 1TB drive work in an S2 DTivo?



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Would anyone be willing to hazard a guess if a WD WD10EARS 1TB "Green drive" will work in a S2 DTivo with the following steps taken:

1) Connect the drive to a PC with a SATA interface, then disable the "Intellepark" feature per steps in *Section V, #14* of this topic:


> For newly built Western Digital "Green" drives that exhibit this issue, TCF member drey discovered a method to disable the Intellipark feature on these drives, thereby making them fully compatible with the TiVo (i.e. no more "soft reboot" issue). Instructions below:


2) Use the result of step #1 in my S2 DTivo with a known-to-work SATA-to-PATA "bridge" aka adapter that will permit a SATA drive to run on a PATA (EIDE) controller.

Thanks,

Goony


----------

